# My dramatic unplanned home birth



## Willow82

So I had been getting lower back pain and period type pain on and off for a couple of weeks but nothing really seemed to be happening.

On Monday 30th November I was out shopping for Christmas decorations with my parents and 3 year old. I felt like I had over done it as I became increasingly tired and found it difficult to walk.

When we got home I rested and then put DS to bed and read him a bedtime story. After I said good night to him, I noticed that I got a really intense painful cramp in my back and in my bump. I thought that it was as a result of over doing it or constipation but I soon realised they were contractions. They started coming every 2 mins and lasted for 40 seconds and which were incredibly painful. We rang the hospital who told us to stay at home until the contractions lasted 1 minute. I felt that they were getting more intense though and felt like I couldn't cope. I remember being worried at this point as I had laboured for about 30 hours with my son before feeling like I couldn't cope and here I was at the same point barely an hour into labour. I thought that my pain threshold had really gone down over the last 3 years! Then my waters broke with a pop and gushed all over my jeans. My partner then rang the hospital but was on hold. The contractions had really ramped up in intensity and then all of a sudden I felt I needed to push. My partner then rang 999 after briefly speaking to the hospital who said they would send a midwife out. Ernergency services then told my partner to take my jeans off which I resisted as my parents were in the room as they were staying with us for a few days. My dad was banished to the kitchen and my partner and mum got my jeans off. I then heard my partner tell emergency services that he could see the head and a few pushes later my little girl was born on our living room floor delivered by her daddy! Labour was 90 minutes from start to finish.

The ambulance arrived a few minutes afterwards followed by the midwives. I was then transferred to hospital where I was stitched up following a small second degree tear.

She's ten days old now and we're utterly in love with her :)


----------



## Willow82

So here is Freya Willow born at 39+2 weighting 7ib 14.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 155


----------



## missk1989

Thats amazing well done!


----------



## Lucy3

Wow! That's so quick! Well done to you and daddy for catching her! She's adorable &#128150;


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations x


----------



## Bevziibubble

She's beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## winterbabies3

AMAZING!! Great job to you and dh!! She is gorgeous!!


----------



## babydustcass

Amazing thanks for sharing! I've been waiting for some new birth stories to follow. Congratulations


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations xx


----------



## Eleanor ace

Wow what a birth story, congrats mama! She's adorable :)


----------



## lewood88

Congrats hun xxx


----------



## ssarahh

Congratulations x


----------



## Bingo

Congratulations and well done you. What an amazing birth story. :flower:


----------



## laila 44

Holy crap! That's amazing!!! Congrats!


----------



## hanni

That's amazing! I bet your hubby and mum were proud.


----------



## mum140381

congrats well done x


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations and well done :D


----------



## gemstone

Congratulations


----------



## dizzy65

Oh my goodness! congratulations she is such a cutie! and amazing birth story :cloud9:


----------



## BSelck24

Wow amazing story!!! Congrats she is beautiful!


----------



## sarah1980

Congratulations!


----------



## flipporama1

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## Milina

She is a real Beauty :D Such an adorable little Girl.


----------



## flowergirl7

Congratulations! Great birth story too!


----------



## Riveted Rosie

Wow! I am a bit late to this story but it is ace! I wouldn't be too upset if mine went like this hehe


----------



## 21p1eco

Congratulations!


----------

